# Cost of Living allowance



## juewood (Feb 19, 2008)

My husband and I moved to the USA 12 years ago and are now moving back for a corporate job move for 2 years we are negotiating a cost of living allowance and need help in how to get information on the cost of living in the uk compared to the usa can any one help me.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

juewood said:


> My husband and I moved to the USA 12 years ago and are now moving back for a corporate job move for 2 years we are negotiating a cost of living allowance and need help in how to get information on the cost of living in the uk compared to the usa can any one help me.


Depends on where you are moving to. Cost of living in London for instance can be higher than in the North.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*It really does depend upon where you are looking to move. Try looking at this site. It can give you a general idea of what you are looking at. Good luck with your move back!*


----------



## juewood (Feb 19, 2008)

I am going to be moving to worcestershire.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*I don't know anything about Worcestershire, unfortunately. I did find another website that also may be helpful to you. Have a look at it. *


----------



## juewood (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*No problem. Good luck with everything!*


----------



## dannyidle (Mar 8, 2008)

*Planned to move to London end of 2008!*

Thanks to *izzysmum04* Very Helpful Info to me! I am a Chinese and planned to move to London the end of 2008. Right now I am working as a real estate agent in the Philippines. Hope my projects will make my big plan come true in 2008! In London I can still sell Philippine Condotels and residential condos, if you are interested, you may send me a message. Thank you!


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*You are very welcome, Danny. Good luck with everything.*


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi please feel free to ask me any questions on London property and cost of living im in property here and know exactly how much it costs to rent / buy.

Please feel free, fire away......

Thanks.


----------



## dannyidle (Mar 8, 2008)

*How much is the average rental near Canada Square?*



marc said:


> Hi please feel free to ask me any questions on London property and cost of living im in property here and know exactly how much it costs to rent / buy.
> 
> Please feel free, fire away......
> 
> Thanks.


Hi marc,

Right now I'm now still in the Phlippines, but I'm considering living in London for 2 years. I would like to rent a place, or share an apartment, what's the best option that will not cost a lot of money and also can enjoy the convenience of living? Need your advice. Tks a lot!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi danny,

Do you want to live in the city, or outside of it, the best way to know is to know what zone you want to be in (zone - london underground), I m in zone 5 at the moment and prices atr prety expensive, whereever you go from zone 1-5 you will easily be able to get into the city, do you have any places in mind?


----------



## dannyidle (Mar 8, 2008)

marc said:


> Hi please feel free to ask me any questions on London property and cost of living im in property here and know exactly how much it costs to rent / buy.
> 
> Please feel free, fire away......
> 
> Thanks.


By the way, I would like to rent near Canada Square. But I guess the rental there is very expensive. tks. I'm not familiar with London, but this is my next destination to experience. Do you enjoy your stay in London? If you don't mind to share some of your stories in London, I'd love to listen. Tks!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah i have lived here for 18 years, im 19 so never lived anywhere else, im actually moving to dubai soon, but i know London very well (obviously)

Canary wharf is very expensive as you would expect, i would reccommend renting near Limehouse, or Westferry where the DLR (docklands light railway) is only a few stops from canada square. for a 1 bed or 2 bed apartment you are probably looking at around £1100-£1400 per month, but it depends on what you want, dont worry about having a nice place there as pretty much all of the buildings are no more then 10 years old, and are all very modern (wood flooring, neutral e.t.c). what would you be looking for in terms of bedrooms? If you want to be on the waterfront then expect to pay more, also you could look on the other side of the Thames near Greenwich which is also very nice.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Another good website is Properties for sale, homes to rent, overseas property, retirement properties and new homes on rightmove.co.uk - you can check out the prices of rentals all over the UK.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yes rightmove.com, findaproperty.com are all great websites, if you do not want to use an agent i reccomend Gumtree.com where people post alot of there own flats.house (landlords direct) but be warned agents still use it to advertise and there is alot of scam and rubbish on there.


----------

